# 2WW & Fillings



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Mazv, 

I'm on day 1 of my 2WW and have just realised that I have a dentist appt next week to have some fillings done  

Question is, is it safe for me have lignocaine PUPO? or   PG, it will be day 8 of my 2WW by then, so not sure what to tell my dentist! 

If truth be told I only booked the appt so I could get them done free before my MAT exemption runs out from my twins!  

Thanks

CLP


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi CLP,

You should be fine with the lignocaine as effects are localised and won't affect embies  I can't imagine the fillings would be an issue during 2ww either. Hope it goes fine and masses of      for the 2ww!

Maz x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Mazv!  

Looks like I haven't got out of going to the dentist then! LOL  

CLP


----------

